# Countdown to AKC Debut!



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Do well Quizz I know you will make us proud!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Quiz and I are headed off to the show grounds this afternoon to pee on our territory for our set up and get the lay of the land! We're showing tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday!


that made me chuckle!!! 




> Think happy, qualifying, straight-sits-and-fronts thoughts for us!


Good luck Stephanie & Quiz!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good luck, Quiz .


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Have a wonderful time! Good Luck!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Good luck to you and Quiz, though I'm sure you won't need it!! Your boy's a star!! I'll be waiting for the good news on Monday!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good Luck!!!!
Visualizing Straight Sits and Fronts!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Good Luck Steph and Quiz!!

I'm glad you guys are READY!! At least you didn't jump in too soon as i did...:doh:.
Good luck and HAVE FUN...and just breathe...like Hank said, easier said than done! Can't wait to see the videos...if there are some! Good luck and let us know how you do!! I'm SURE you'll do great!

Praying for those straight sits, straight fronts, and some good ol' heeling from the Quiz man! Oh...and the 'cute' fronts!! LOL!!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Stephanie*

Good luck and stay connected. Use your readys. Alex


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIPPEEE!!
Im excited for you!!
**Straight sits & fronts** wishes coming your way!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

good-luck and keep us posted,L


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good Luck!.......I love the "marking his spot" detail. Very manly


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Best of luck, Stephanie and Quiz! :wavey:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Best of luck to team Quiz!! Keep us posted on how things go Steff, if you have time that it.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

yay!!! fingers crossed for you guys! what time will you guys be on, on saturday and sunday?? i want to go see you guys in action!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

fyodor and gaius said:


> yay!!! fingers crossed for you guys! what time will you guys be on, on saturday and sunday?? i want to go see you guys in action!!!


 
Who wouldn't want to see them in action!!!?? I know I sure would!! VIDEO VIDEO...just droppin' a hint you know...lol!! ::smooch::wave:


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Woohoo! I wish the obedience was closer to the agility so I could come see you and Quiz! Boo and I are doing agility there on Sunday and Monday (we'd do all three days but my crazy friends convinced me to go to grad night tomorrow and it doesn't get home until 6 on Saturday morning ). 

Are you and Quiz going to do some agility this summer? We'll be at virtually every trial around here between now and August 20 (must get in as much agility as possible before I have to leave for college  so I hope I see you sometime!

GOOD LUCK this weekend!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Phew! Just got back from setting up at the show site. We're having crazy weather... thunderstorms, flash floods and hail! Such fun for an OUTDOOR obedience trial!

I set up in light rain... we trained in light rain and all of a sudden.... CRACK !!! FLASH !!! a huge clap of thunder and bolt of lightening and instant hail the size of peas! 

That's just craptastic!

We rode out the hail and then it was back to just light rain, so we got out and played a bit so as not to leave on the holy crap hail incident! They're predicting similar weather throughout the weekend, but I'm holding happy thoughts for something a bit more temperate!

I FINALLY got my judging schedule in the mail. For anyone coming to watch:

Friday -- Ring starts at 11:40 with 10 Open A dogs, followed by 15 Nov B. The numbers start with 75, and I'm 90, so I'm almost at the very end. I suspect they'll break for lunch before they get near my number, so likely, I won't land in the ring until 2-ish.

Saturday -- Ring starts at 11:50 with 9 OA dogs, followed by 9 NB dogs. Again, lunch break is likely.

Sunday -- Ring starts at 10:40 with 12 Open B dogs, then 14 Open A dogs, and THEN the 8 Nov B. dogs.

Really, I suspect that all three days, I won't be in the ring until 2-ish. It's ring 22.

Hey Katie: yeah, we'll be back in agility! I'll start doing ASCA and NADAC when I get back from WA. I want to be able to address his contacts (or lack thereof!) on the spot, so I'll stay away from AKC for a bit.

Thanks for the good thoughts! We'll keep ya posted!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

See, don't you wish you were doing agility in the nice covered arena? :


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> See, don't you wish you were doing agility in the nice covered arena? :


SERIOUSLY! All those indoor halls and they stick us outside in an uncovered area. They could have at least put us in the old conformation area, which was ourdoors, but under picnic covering. Obedience is the ugly red-headed step-child! (And I can say that, 'cuz I'm a redhead!) We're on this tiny little strip of grass area... literally just barely wide enough for the ring. Oh well, hopefully it will be quiet around there.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good Luck Quiz!!!!!!!!!!!! You too Steph!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Best of luck to you and Quiz!! I know you'll do great!! Sending Sit straights and fronts wishes!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Good Luck Quiz!!!!!!!!!!!! You too Steph!!!


Awww, thanks, Hooch! Ya made my day! We're headin' out in a bit... prepared for any kind of weather, but hoping for dry! :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck and I hope the weather cooperates. Have fun and bring home the gold.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh jeeze...the weather DOES NOT sound good...hope all went well today, as I have NO IDEA what time zone you are in! LOL...it's 3:30 PM here..lol.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

DAY ONE:

I now have a one-legged obedience dog!

In a nutshell - he was totally amped at this show environment... foaming at the mouth all day! Showed like an absolute live wire that was just barely under control! His attention was not what I would have wanted, but he managed to stay in position with the only major exception being a brief "visit" with the stewards table when the judge heeled me right into it for an about turn just after a fast -- but he quickly came back to position his own.

*We were in a run-off for first place*... with another fieldy Golden... *and we won it with a 195+!*

He really amazes me with his ability to "phone in" the attention but still stay in position the way he does! Guess he's like his mom: loves to multi-task! *wink*

This was only his 4th time in the ring -ever - for obedience! We've only done Top Dog and two days of showing to earn 4 UKC CD legs. He's still really immature, and I know that maturity, plus ring experience will allow his attention to match his flash... and then I'll really be happy! The first handful of times we showed in agility, he was a foaming monkey and then he eventually settled down. I'm hoping I'll see an improvement there over the weekend.

All things considered, I'm really proud of him. AND, we were showing under a Gaines judge who is known to have a very sharp pencil, so that makes the 195 even more exciting. My goal for Novice is to finish with all scores of 195 or better.

I didn't get a chance to thoroughly scout the vendors, but I did spot a Chris Christensen booth, and I'm really excited to check out their Gold on Gold shampoo and the Ice on Ice spray!

Video to come later!

-Stephanie and Quiz


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Woohooooo! Congrats Stephanie and Quiz! 

"Foaming monkey"? :


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Woohooooo! Congrats Stephanie and Quiz!
> 
> "Foaming monkey"? :


Thanks! Haha... yeah, "foaming monkey". He's usually a "wild monkey" but when he foams up, he's a "foaming monkey".

How was agility? 

-S


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha okay, foaming monkey ...

We're not doing agility until Sunday and Monday. I had school today and then my friends talked me into going to grad night tonight, which doesn't get back until 6 tomorrow morning (unfortunately I'm easily convinced to abandon what little common sense I have ). Today was my last day of classes though, so that's exciting.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Haha okay, foaming monkey ...
> 
> We're not doing agility until Sunday and Monday. I had school today and then my friends talked me into going to grad night tonight, which doesn't get back until 6 tomorrow morning (unfortunately I'm easily convinced to abandon what little common sense I have ). Today was my last day of classes though, so that's exciting.


Oh yeah, it is FRIDAY today... I forgot!

Have a great time at Grad Nite! You deserve it! Hope the weather is nice for you. Is it at Disneyland?

-S


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats Quiz and Steph!!! A sign of great things to come, I think!! Glad the weather held out for you (wait, did it?), and hope the rest of the weekend goes as wonderful as today did!! I have a feeling there will be a new CD on the forum by the end of this weekend 

Julie and Jersey

PS~Looking forward to seeing the video!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Woohooooo! Congrats Stephanie and Quiz


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations! That's a wonderful achievement! 1st in the class!! Woo Hoo!

Best of luck with the upcoming legs.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Unfortunately I'm easily convinced to abandon what little common sense I have


Yeah, all that abandoning of your common sense must be why you've got the stellar GPA, are graduating with honors, were accepted everywhere you applied... I read the newsletter article! YOU GO GIRL! :You_Rock_:dblthumb2:You_Rock_:dblthumb2:You_Rock_:dblthumb2


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WHOO HOOO!!! GO Steph and Quiz!!! 
That score is NOT that bad! You have the same goals as I do...195's or better! NOT BAD NOT BAD!!  Really happy you have a 1 legged dog! Hopefully his attention will improve as he gets used to the show site! What other booths are there? Sorry if I seem nosey, just want to see what you Californians get out there! 

Good luck and HAVE FUN!! And BREATHE!! LOL...

Also, good luck to you Katie and your dogs this weekend! 

Oh TAKE PICTURES TOO!! Want to see you and the Quiz man happy with your performances!

Good luck again!! 

(can't wait for the videos!)

P.S.-I think the 'foaming monkey' is a cute name for Quiz, but why does he foam? He doesn't have rabies does he? lol...thats my only guess or cuz he's EXCITED to go into the ring!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What wonderful news! A fantastic score!!!!!!!!
All of your dedication and preparation is so obvious and such an inspiration!
You two are a great team....Fingers crossed for a repeat performance today... :crossfing


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Let us know how he did today!!!

Haha thanks Stephanie  My mother likes to brag ...

It wasn't at Disneyland, it was on a big boat that went around Long Beach. There was a nice waiter who served soda and my friends only made me dance like a dork for a little while, so it was pretty fun.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeah my Dog!!!!!!!!!!! And my trainer!!!!!!!! You guys rock!!!!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a two-legged obedience dog!

He was much more focused today! I got there earlier and gave him loads of time to just walk around the sniff and soak it all in. Before, I'd only done limited free sniffing time and more warm up/training time. We also sat right outside the ring watching for about 40 mins. He wasn't foamy... just a little drooly.

We won our class again... with a 196.5! It was the same challenging heeling pattern with an about turn into the crowd and another into the stewards' table. His swung wide on both the about turns and forged on the slow, which is were we lost 2 points on the heel free/fig 8. His stand was great, which pleases me to no end b/c we'd been having a problem with him lifing one foot on my return. One point off on the heel free for a brief lag (I think?) and another wide about turn and 1/2 point on a crooked finish after the recall.

Dogs from our class were NQing left and right by peeing in the ring today! There was one spot where THREE DOGS before us all peed!

Anyway, he was really great today! One more try tomorrow!  In each class, the first place winner gets $10 Vendor Dollars, good for any of the vendors at the show! I used it to buy him a squeaky rubber chicken wearing a bikini and put yesterday's $10 toward my Chris Christensen products - their everyday shampoo and some Ice On Ice, and they were nice and gave me a travel bag with samples of the Gold on Gold shampoo and some conditioners and thickeners.

Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

YAY!!!! Congrats to you both again!!! Glad to hear he was more settled in and focused today. That score is FANTASTIC!!!! You 2 have worked a long time for this.... it's so great to see you finally out there making your mark. This is the beginning of a great career!! Sending positive thoughts that Quiz will outdo himself again tomorrow!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WOOOOHOOOO~~
Ive been waiting for this post all day long!!!
BIG CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

:thanks::bigangel::thanks:

Thank you.... thank you very much!

Somewhere, he found energy to do the zoomies around the coffee table when we got home tonight! He cracks me up!

He's so much fun to show... his tail NEVER STOPS WAGGING the entire time we're heeling. It may wag during the stand for exam, too! I'll have to check the video!

Thanks tons for the good wishes!

Will update again tomorrow and hope to have video up soon!

-S + Q


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go, Stephanie and Quiz


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see the video!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YIPEEE GO STEPH AND QUIZ!!!

You guys ROCK MY SOCKS!! Ok...not wearing socks at the moment...but you ROCK MY BARE FEET!! LOL HAHA!! Way to go guys, hoping for a good score tomorrow, who knows, maybe it'll be a few more points up, as he has had 2 days to get used to the show site. Good luck and HAVE FUN!! Can't wait for VIDEOS..and PICTURES!! Nice job and WAY TO GO!!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

woohoo!!! congratulations quiz and stephanie!!! my husband and i are planning to go see the shows tomorrow! i hope we catch you guys in action! good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

fyodor and gaius said:


> woohoo!!! congratulations quiz and stephanie!!! my husband and i are planning to go see the shows tomorrow! i hope we catch you guys in action! good luck tomorrow!!


Have a great time at the show! I think I'll be in between 1-2pm tomorrow (Sunday).

-S


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, Quiz and Steph!!! Hope you have a great day tomorrow!:wave:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats on this weekends results! Good Luck today:wave:


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Way to go.. Congratulations


----------



## LoveMyEmber (Feb 1, 2008)

I wish I had checked your postings before I went to the show on Friday! I may have seen you and Quiz there without realizing it! I was popping back and forth between agility, obedience, and conformation to see what they are all like. I had intended to spend a lot more time around the obedience rings, but as you know on Friday it was sooooo cold and wet outside!

This was my first show to visit and it looks like so much fun! I think I want to start Ember (she's 5.5 months) on Obedience Rally and then maybe work our way up to agility. I may even give conformation showing a shot, although I have so much to learn!!

Good luck to you today!! 

Loriann


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

LoveMyEmber said:


> .....This was my first show to visit and it looks like so much fun! I think I want to start Ember (she's 5.5 months) on Obedience Rally and then maybe work our way up to agility. I may even give conformation showing a shot, although I have so much to learn!!......


Someone's been bitten by the buuuu-uugg, someone's been bitten by the buuuu-uggg!! Showing/competing can be great fun and very rewarding!! GO FOR IT!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Woohoo, Quiz. What a big show for you. You made everyone proud!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Woohoo Quiz! He just keeps getting better!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I hope today went well Steph!! I hope you're loading the videos and taking pictures!!! Want to see the proud Quiz man with his ribbons, oh and YOU of course, he wouldn't be able to do this without you...the handler!!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

my DH and i went to shop, see the shows, and of course see quiz and steph in action! they were AMAZING! all the other dogs didn't even come close!  also, no other dog looked as happy to work as quiz clearly was! it was so much fun to watch them. too bad my sister has my camcorder right now, otherwise, i would've filmed it.  
we said good bye to steph and left right after quiz was done, so i wasn't there to see, but i'm SURE they won first place!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

INTRODUCING.......

Tanbark's Number Two Pencil, CD, JH, OA, OAJ, OF!

Three shows, three legs, three first place performances! Scores of 195+, 196.5 and a whopping.................... *199 for his finale*!

The judge was complimenting us right and left today -even while we were in the ring! We took a professional photo with the judge to celebrate the title and as the photographer was setting up, she said she knows how hard of a dog he is to handle (b/c of the drive) and how she knew I had to "handle" him every second we were in the ring and I'd done a beautiful job. She even said he wouldn't be the same dog w/ a different handler...... and she and one of the ring stweards were talking him up during the down stay. (We were the end dog and they were standing at our end, so I could hear them!)

A few of my students were there to watch - including Gaius' parents... but they had to leave before groups, so I'm not sure they know of the final outcome! 

Quiz celebrated with a new toy and his very own cheeseburger from McDonald's!

Now we'll spend the evening in, lounging on the couch and basking in the fun of our great weekend!

Thanks for following the adventure,

Stephanie and Quiz
3-Legged Obedience Dog!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

WAHOOOOOOOO! CONGRATULATIONS! You and Quiz are AWESOME! 

Now someone other than a stuffy old person will win all the VHOC obedience awards this year :


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WHOOO HOOOO!!!
YIPPPEEE!!! 
CONGRATS STEPH AND QUIZ!! I've been waiting to hear about you all day long!! Congrats and just wondering have you loaded the videos yet? We wanna see his FLASHY performance! A 199 OMG that's GREAT!!!! I bet he enjoyed his burger!! :

Congrats again...you guys trained hard for this! On to Open!! (by the way how is he coming with Open stuff?)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks! No video up yet... I'm exhausted! I'll try and get something up tomorrow....


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, Steph... sounds like you and Quiz really outdid yourselves today!!! That score is incredible!! I never doubted you two would walk out of this weekend with your CD... and I had a feeling you'd pull off some great scores and placements!! Looking forward to following your career with Quiz... I have a feeling you two are gonna cause a lot of buzz!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Thanks! No video up yet... I'm exhausted! I'll try and get something up tomorrow....


Don't worry, take your time, I know what it's like after a long weekend...and I mean l-o-n-g!!!! lol...congrats again!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIP-YIP-YIPPEEEE and Hearty congratulations! 
What a terrific weekend you have had!!
It is so great to watch your hard work and dedication pay off in such a big, big way!!!!!
You have got to be so proud of your boy!!!

Cheers to you Stephanie!!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

A HUGE Congratulations to both of you!!!!! There is a huge amount of work involved in getting a terrific working dog & then those scores - AMAZING!!!!! You should be soooo proud of what you & Quiz have accomplished.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Thanks! No video up yet... I'm exhausted! I'll try and get something up tomorrow....


Okay it is tomorrow already and I am tired of waiting. Plus I am the birthday boy so I get one wish and it came true Quiz had a great weekend. Now if I could get a video please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Way to go Number Two you are Number one in my book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Okay it is tomorrow already and I am tired of waiting. Plus I am the birthday boy so I get one wish and it came true Quiz had a great weekend. Now if I could get a video please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Way to go Number Two you are Number one in my book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SORRY!....... Turns out, I still have nearly 8 hours of "tomorrow" left in my timezone today.... so as of yet, I still have the chance to make good on my word to get the video up! : A good friend of mine - who has Quiz's uncle - says I have to come over so she can watch yesterday's performance. Then I'll come home and see if I can get some raw footage up. Fancy edited video will happen eventually!

Sit tight, Hooch.............. it'll be up for your viewing pleasure soon. And thanks heaps for all the good wishes!

Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I can't sit tight either to tell ya the truth!! LOL...can't wait to see em'...!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

CONGRATS QUIZ AND STEPHANIE!!! What an accomplishment, can't wait to see the video! You guys ROCK!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Video is loading... stand by!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay... video is taking forever to load. I'm going to bed... it can load while I sleep. For you early risers, check out www.youtube.com/scolman. Hopefully it will be up in the next hour. Might have to scroll through my videos to find it.

I'll post directly to GRF tomorrow.

Happy Viewing! Oh - the footage is in order of the days we showed...

-S


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Well Done!*

S, Congats to you and Quiz. You worked hard and deserve it. In the old days you and Quiz would have won a Dog World award, 195 or better in three straight for a title. Now some of the pressure is off. Open and utility are way more fun. Alex


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Way to go!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Okay... video is taking forever to load. I'm going to bed... it can load while I sleep. For you early risers, check out www.youtube.com/scolman. Hopefully it will be up in the next hour. Might have to scroll through my videos to find it.
> 
> I'll post directly to GRF tomorrow.
> 
> ...


ACK... me again! Youtube rejected the original video b/c it was too long. I just split it into one for each day and will reload them. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW! Great job to both of you! CD in one weekend thats awesome!!


----------

